# Barbara palvin is the most gling person irl



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

Because this is the worst pic ive seen of her:





and shes still cute asf
dont think ive seen anyone else as consistently gling


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

Wtf why is everyone ughing me


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Because this is the worst pic ive seen of her:
> View attachment 1133768
> 
> and shes still cute asf
> dont think ive seen anyone else as consistently gling


*Palvin is a frauding bbc whore, no one likes her*


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (May 13, 2021)

the picture looks fine to me. especially for no makeup she looks fucking great


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *Palvin is a frauding bbc whore, no one likes here*


idk the backstory but she looks good everywhere i cant say the same for lima but lima has had her moments of looking surreal, Barbara hasnt
barbara is just the most consistent


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 13, 2021)

would 100x


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> idk the backstory but she looks good everywhere i cant say the same for lima but lima has had her moments of looking surreal, Barbara hasnt
> barbara is just the most consistent


*Sara Orrego is the most consistent to start off

2) Just use Lima's pics from her late 30's and 40's and compare her to frauding 20 y/o females theory

Just goes to show you how superior genetically Lima is.*


----------



## ANDALUSIAN_JOCK (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Because this is the worst pic ive seen of her:
> View attachment 1133768
> 
> and shes still cute asf
> dont think ive seen anyone else as consistently gling


Wdym? She looks like a naked mole rat in that pic.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> would 100x


Wouldn't, at least judging from that pic.

Would my sig tho


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Because this is the worst pic ive seen of her:
> View attachment 1133768
> 
> and shes still cute asf
> dont think ive seen anyone else as consistently gling


Looks like an anorexic bird. *Infertile*


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 13, 2021)

devil spawned right out of hell


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

*FOGGED TO FEMALE SUPER BIMAX PROCEDURE AND BACK*


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 13, 2021)

She’s post prime but in recent years she is still one of my favourite models due to her body (most models have unattractive low E bodies) and cute face (looks better in motion and ofc with fakeup which all women use so I dont really care it’s not natural) 

Hot asf here fogs most models due to sex appeal


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1133778


*Would*


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Sara Orrego is the most consistent to start off


shes prob the biggest frauder, edited everywhere, even just looking up her name on the firsy results page she has a pic that looks worse than this one with makeup:


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

@Gargantuan @Adriana Lima @PURE ARYAN GENETICS 

*GTFINH on this utter coping shithole*


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> shes prob the biggest frauder, edited everywhere, even just looking up her name on the firsy results page she has a pic that looks worse than this one with makeup:
> View attachment 1133776


 

her in motion so she isn’t frauding and she looks like gigastacy goddess


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *Would*


thats barbara palvin bro


AscendingHero said:


> Looks like an anorexic bird. *Infertile*


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> shes prob the biggest frauder, edited everywhere, even just looking up her name on the firsy results page she has a pic that looks worse than this one with makeup:
> View attachment 1133776


Keep coping @Copeful it's time we eviscerate these fags


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> her in motion so she isn’t frauding and she looks like gigastacy goddess



Finally a high iq straight user


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> her in motion so she isn’t frauding and she looks like gigastacy goddess



tbh i hate her lower third, idk bro i dont find her gling just my taste


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> thats barbara palvin bro


Oh


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 13, 2021)

Madison beer, Adriana Lima and Ash Kaash fog her tbh


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (May 13, 2021)

she's a skullcel  looks exactly like my high school oneitis tbhtbh.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

*Keep coping manlets, keep coping 

@Copeful @looksmaxxer234 @Adriana Lima @TraumatisedOgre *


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Madison beer, Adriana Lima and Ash Kaash fog her tbh
> 
> View attachment 1133785
> View attachment 1133786
> View attachment 1133783


Jesus Christ where do I sign up


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> tbh i hate her lower third, idk bro i dont find her gling just my taste


It’s high E and feminine; round and slightly fat which is youthful and feminine trait which women lose when older due to sagging skin 

It’s ideal for me over someone with a strong sharp jaw like Angelina Jolie which is too masc for me


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> It’s high E and feminine; round and slightly fat which is youthful and feminine trait which women lose when older due to sagging skin
> 
> It’s ideal for me over someone with a strong sharp jaw like Angelina Jolie which is too masc for me


*Depends on my T levels.

If I'm feeling soft- Orrego facially

If I want high T mogger sons- Murden and Jolie do it for me*


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> View attachment 1133787
> View attachment 1133788
> View attachment 1133790
> View attachment 1133791
> ...


I had her as Avi and half the forum called her pajeeta shitskin

Proves how self hating and low T this forum is to hate on a terastacy high sex appeal goddess just cause she looks ethnic


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Madison beer, Adriana Lima and Ash Kaash fog her tbh
> 
> View attachment 1133785
> View attachment 1133786
> View attachment 1133783


*Best pic of beer, it's like she's taunting you. *

Shame she wasted her prime with reddit tier cucks


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> It’s high E and feminine; round and slightly fat which is youthful and feminine trait which women lose when older due to sagging skin
> 
> It’s ideal for me over someone with a strong sharp jaw like Angelina Jolie which is too masc for me


its wide with a long af chin


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> I had her as Avi and half the forum called her pajeeta shitskin
> 
> Proves how self hating and low T this forum is to hate on a terastacy high sex appeal goddess just cause she looks ethnic








*These self-hating ethnics all deserve to be castrated. Go be a foid ffs*


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

I regret this thread


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> I regret this thread


why? lol


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> its wide with a long af chin


Ye but it’s round and lacks angularity which is feminine 

Her lower third is heart shaped which is feminine not square which u might be thinking which actually looks like this


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> terastacy high sex appeal goddess just cause she looks ethnic


her body could be a bit better ngl


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Ye but it’s round and lacks angularity which is feminine
> 
> Her lower third is heart shaped which is feminine not square which u might be thinking which actually looks like this
> 
> View attachment 1133813


i think it was mostly the chin putting me off


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Madison beer, Adriana Lima and Ash Kaash fog her tbh
> 
> View attachment 1133785
> View attachment 1133786
> View attachment 1133783


Ash kassh is a primitive giga-whore, I'll never forget the day she lost her innocence to a BBC..............


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

My only issue with Orrego is her cheeks are kinda big, while they give an innocent, youthful jb look she looks bloated at times.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

@AscendingHero @TraumatisedOgre
my point is i believe barbara palvin looks the best unfrauded thats all tbh


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> @AscendingHero @TraumatisedOgre
> my point is i believe barbara palvin looks the best unfrauded thats all tbh


I think Orrego looks the best unfrauded


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> I think Orrego looks the best unfrauded


agree to disagree ok


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

*unfrauded no makeup, and still a gigastacy, no copes around this

@TheEndHasNoEnd *


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *unfrauded no makeup, and still a gigastacy, no copes around this
> 
> @TheEndHasNoEnd *



ok fine u win


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)




----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> ok fine u win


*So you're admitting she fogs Palvin Unfrauded?*


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *So you're admitting she fogs Palvin Unfrauded?*


Yea


----------



## Gargantuan (May 13, 2021)

I personally don't rate Palvin as highly (facially) as some of the other models such as Adriana Lima, Alessandra Ambrosio, Candice Swanepoel, Grace Elizabeth, Doutzen Kroes, Birgit Kos etc.

But she does have a better body than most models, gotta give credit where credit's due.


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> I personally don't rate Palvin as highly (facially) as some of the other models such as Adriana Lima, Alessandra Ambrosio, Candice Swanepoel, Grace Elizabeth, Doutzen Kroes, Birgit Kos etc.
> 
> But she does have a better body than most models, gotta give credit where credit's due.


Orrego body fogs most models.


*Instagram models tera fog but we all know how edited their pics are.......*


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> I personally don't rate Palvin as highly (facially) as some of the other models such as Adriana Lima, Alessandra Ambrosio, Candice Swanepoel, Grace Elizabeth, Doutzen Kroes, Birgit Kos etc.
> 
> But she does have a better body than most models, gotta give credit where credit's due.


i cant find the pic but that pic of doutzen with her midface cropped in the pic is prob the beautiful picture of a woman in history tbh


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> I personally don't rate Palvin as highly (facially) as some of the other models such as Adriana Lima, Alessandra Ambrosio, Candice Swanepoel, Grace Elizabeth, Doutzen Kroes, Birgit Kos etc.
> 
> But she does have a better body than most models, gotta give credit where credit's due.


100 percent agreed with everything til you said, Ambrosio (she's gl but cmon man) and Birgit Kos, JFL. Even Grace Elizabeth is dodgy.


































*Come on bruh........... SMFH*


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> i cant find the pic but that pic of doutzen with her midface cropped in the pic is prob the beautiful picture of a woman in history tbh


you gotta send it to me once u find it


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> you gotta send it to me once u find it


maybe garg has it, it was a 3/4ths angle
i remember seeing it way before ever getting into psl and its been laser etched into my brain since


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> maybe garg has it


@Gargantuan *hit a brother up*


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> *unfrauded no makeup, and still a gigastacy, no copes around this
> 
> @TheEndHasNoEnd *



She kinda looks like the female version of Paulo Dybala in that vid


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (May 13, 2021)

*None of women posted in the thread come close to 2D girls*


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> Wtf why is everyone ughing me


 hating she is perfect


----------



## Gargantuan (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> 100 percent agreed with everything til you said, Ambrosio (she's gl but cmon man) and Birgit Kos, JFL. Even Grace Elizabeth is dodgy.
> View attachment 1133852
> View attachment 1133853
> View attachment 1133854
> ...


Wdym? They're all gigastacys. Literally everyone has questionable/subpar pictures, OP demonstrated that with Palvin. 










They may not be ideal to you, but all of them are very good-looking, objectively speaking (7-8 PSL).


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> *None of women posted in the thread come close to 2D girls*
> 
> View attachment 1133871
> View attachment 1133872


unpopular take but i think hot anime girls fog cute ones
but equal tier for me if big tits


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Wdym? They're all gigastacys. Literally everyone has questionable/subpar pictures, OP demonstrated that with Palvin.
> View attachment 1133877
> View attachment 1133880
> View attachment 1133884
> ...


not 7-8 psl lol they're no where near. My avi is tho.

They all look androgynmous, low e and infertile.

Grace Elizabeth looks really cute but the other two.... Ambrioso is hot in some pics but falls in the same dilemna. The other one.... not my type really at all. Too masc and low E


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

@Gargantuan @AscendingHero actually raging rn, theres every pic of doutzen kroes online except the one im talking about


----------



## Gargantuan (May 13, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> @Gargantuan @AscendingHero actually raging rn, theres every pic of doutzen kroes online except the one im talking about
















Any of these, perhaps?


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> View attachment 1133887
> View attachment 1133888
> View attachment 1133889
> View attachment 1133890
> ...


Gigastacy unfoggable profile her and Nata Lee


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 13, 2021)

@Gargantuan @AscendingHero found them, lets goooo


----------



## Gargantuan (May 13, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> not 7-8 psl lol they're no where near. My avi is tho.
> 
> They all look androgynmous, low e and infertile.
> 
> Grace Elizabeth looks really cute but the other two.... Ambrioso is hot in some pics but falls in the same dilemna. The other one.... not my type really at all. Too masc and low E


Fair enough, preference plays a big factor at the end of the day. And Lima is indeed ideal but you're avi is photoshopped tbh, I see these type of edits all the time, on Instagram.

Birgit looks better in motion though, and feminine as well

(jfl at them putting Kaia Gerber in the title and thumbnail when the video is about Birgit )


----------



## AscendingHero (May 13, 2021)

Gargantuan said:


> Fair enough, preference plays a big factor at the end of the day. And Lima is indeed ideal but you're avi is photoshopped tbh, I see these type of edits all the time, on Instagram.
> 
> Birgit looks better in motion though, and feminine as well
> 
> (jfl at them putting Kaia Gerber in the title and thumbnail when the video is about Birgit )



*Mirin my avi

PSL 8 female

Unfoggable*


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Gestapo (May 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> View attachment 1133778


Reply #12 is the person claiming to be you on lookism. Don't bother confronting him because he will deny it till the day he dies.


----------

